# [SOLVED] Warcraft 3 The Frozen Throne : WC3 Required to Install



## jimmytj

Ok, I have a really annoying problem with Warcraft 3. I lost the game a while back and so just bought it again,, I installed Reign Of Chaos (the base game) but when trying to install the expansion pack - The Frozen Throne it says on the installer

"Warcraft 3 Required"
"Please install Warcraft 3 before installing the Frozen Throne"

But I have Warcraft 3 installed, the installer just doesn't seem to detect it, i'm also running Windows Vista Home Premium. I've tried patching it, running as admin and reinstalling.. any suggestions? 

Thanks.


----------



## jimmytj

*Re: Warcraft 3 The Frozen Throne : WC3 Required to Install*

Problem Solved


----------



## Tiber Septim

Hi jimmytj.
I was looking around for a solution to this problem but couldn't find anything definite.
Mind telling us what you did to solve it? It could be useful if other members have the same problem.


----------



## jimmytj

You have to create 2 blank text documents in the C:/Windows directory called War3Unin.dat and War3Unin.exe . That should allow The Frozen Throne to detect warcraft 3 is installed and let you install.


----------



## Tiber Septim

Thank you.


----------



## nbest04

Thanks alot D I couldn't solve this for a long time.


----------

